# Anyone use Neuvation wheels??



## Anthony3 (Aug 29, 2011)

Who here uses Neuvation wheelsets and how do you like them? I am unsure if someone already has used this topic so sorry if you already have.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I've got R28X Aero's and R28SL's. Both have been great.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a set on my rain/winter bike and they work fine. No issues. I also see some very experienced roadies around here with Neuvations on some of their bikes. The company has a very good reputation and excellent customer service.

I'm not one of those trolls that dis people for posting questions on topics that have been often posted before, but, that said, I think if you try searching this forum for Neuvation you'll find lots of positive comments on them.


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

I've been rolling on them for several years now and like them alot. I rode one pair or a year for around 10,000 miles. The front only needed a slight truing and I was back on the road. I also have a pair of Kysriums that are a _little smoother, but 5x more expensive._


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Buddies of mine race cross on their tubular wheels. Forget which model. 

Seem to be doing OK.

HTH

M


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have R28's and most recently got a powertap build from John. I love the wheels, they have been plenty durable and are a great value. I'm buying another pair to put on my new bike!


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

My R28aero's have been bullet-proof for 3 yrs over typically bad Midwest roads. And noticeably more aero >20mph than my Ksyrium SSC SL's. As for many things, Neuvation price has gone up a little since I got mine but still a great value in AL wheel. And solid reputation for customer service.


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

Been riding the R28's for 2 seasons on the cross/road training bike. Love them. Roll fast and bulletproof. And very well priced.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I've bought two sets from them. First set was flawless, so when I needed a new set for another build, the choice was obvious. Too bad they came out with the silver ones _after_ I bought my black ones. 
Many years ago, they had a few issues, but that's been taken care of from my understanding.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

The M28 SL's I have have been great. If I were buying today, the R28 SL's look nice. 

These wheels have also been on my mind: (I don't need any wheels but it is nice to have alternatives in mind.) 
Bicycle Wheel Warehouse - Blackset Race 11 Wheel Set 1495g*


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

My R28's have been bulletproof as well


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I have 2 pairs od M28's, one set is newer (aero2's?). The set on my cross/winter/rain bike have obviously taken a beating. They're true, with no real maintenance. The cost to weight to performance ratio is making me happy.


----------



## letitsnow (Jul 9, 2011)

Another happy customer here - using an M28X rear / R28X front combo.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I've been riding Neuvations for a while now. I started with the original R350s (pre M28s) that were given to me. When it was time to buy new wheels, it was obvious. However, the M28 Aeros started breaking spokes on the drive side within the first 9 months. I told John and he sent me out a pair of M28 Aero 2s lasted 11 months and the hub failed at one of the spoke flanges on the drive side. Granted, I was 240 lbs at the time so I thought that my weight was the issue. John told me that was nonsense. He replaced them with a set of Aero 3s. These wheels are over 3 years old and they are as true as the day I received them. Now, this year, I have dropped my weight down to 197 (I'm 6'3") and these wheels are still going strong. One thing I did notice is that the Aero 3s and 4s have a beefier looking hub design than the old ones. I say go for it. They had issues in the past but they are probably the best buy in wheels out there.


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

I have R28 wheels in my commuter. No issues here.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Anthony3 said:


> Who here uses Neuvation wheelsets and how do you like them? I am unsure if someone already has used this topic so sorry if you already have.



Make sure you have lots of extra spokes...


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Any experience to back up that warning?


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Crotchety remarks aside...

Which models with which spokes?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

mjdwyer23 said:


> Any experience to back up that warning?


I own a bike shop, what do you think?
I don't just spew out comments like that without having seen a high percentage of failures.

2010 DePauw cycling team. 3 of them had Neuvations (which are identical, BTW, to Xero wheels except for the spokes being wider). All of them broke at least 5 spokes each during the course of the year.

2006-2008 Bike Wave/T3 MultiSport - multiple customers with broken spokes on Neuvation wheels. I can't even tell you how many. A lot.


----------



## krott5333 (Oct 2, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> I own a bike shop, what do you think?


----------



## Anthony3 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks guys for the reviews.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

I had a set of R28 Aero Xs on my Travel bike and while they were okay wheels I can't say I was 100% sold on them... mine went out of true numerous times in the ~6 months that I had them.... I sold one of my other bikes and the buyer asked specifically for those wheels so I'm back to Ksyriums now and happy enough... Don't mean that the Neuvations were bad, but mine weren't 100% perfect either!


----------



## defy_adv_3 (Mar 3, 2011)

I have M28's they are slow to pick up speed but pretty decent once you get them going. IMO


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I had a rear hub crack on me on a really gentle spin at low speed. The entire wheel tacoed out and brought the bike to a screeching halt. Luckily I wasn't on a descent or in a crowd when it happened. Sure, they replaced both wheels right away, but I had lost my trust in them. I quickly sold them on ebay. In my years riding, since 1983, I have never seen a wheel fail like that. 

That being said, many have said that the wheels are now stable and trustworthy. I can't seem to ever buy some again. Most of my rides are in crowds, fast, and on perilous descents. There's no way I'm ever going to trust one of those wheels again....no matter how easy it is to replace a damaged or defective wheel. But that's just me.


----------



## Anthony3 (Aug 29, 2011)

Any more?


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

Anthony3 said:


> Any more?


I had some cracking on the rims around the spoke nipples 4 or 5 years ago. I've probably ridden about 3 or 4k miles on them with no major issues other than the cracking.

I do ride 32 spoke open pro's or similiar rims now though. I weigh 165lbs.

The wheel taco was the first catastrophic failure I've come across while reading these forums. Doesn't inspire confidence but I guess anything can happen. Actually that's why I ride high spoke count training wheels generally.

This cracking was on an R28 SL rear btw.


----------



## winsurfer (Sep 29, 2009)

*R28 - no issues*

I bought a set of R28s 2 years ago based on a friend's recommendation. So far, there is zero issue with these wheels. They are fast, stable, and spins easily. I've hit numerous potholes (had several pinch flats) and the wheels stay true with no damage to the rims. I weight about 150lb and have reached 40+ mph on group rides.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

One issue I forgot about. Getting GP 4000's mounted on Neuvations can be extremely difficult. I don't know about other tires.


----------



## jshdc (Jan 28, 2012)

Anthony3 said:


> Any more?


Had 3 out of 4 wheels fail... Front wheel bearing tolerance was off necessitating resetting the bearing play after each ride, and 2 rear hubs cracked causing the wheel to "taco" in both instances (long walks home). These are inexpensive wheels (M28 Aeros appear to be identical to Performance's Titan wheel - not saying they're the same wheel, but based on appearances...) that are worth less than what you'll pay. John (if memory serves me correctly) at Neuvation was kind enough to replace all failed wheels. Problem is, do you really want to run wheels with a 75% rate of fail? 

Bottom line: Save up and get a get a better wheel.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Chris-X said:


> One issue I forgot about. Getting GP 4000's mounted on Neuvations can be extremely difficult. I don't know about other tires.


Getting many tires mounted on Neuvations is a workout. I ended up putting Continental Gator Hardshells on my Neuvations (which are on my winter/rain bike) so as to minimize the chances of fighting with a flat out there.

3 or 4 thousand ugly conditions miles on these wheels, still rolling true. :thumbsup:


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Bought a Powertap SL+ wheel. It's holding up pretty well, but I had to re-tension the spokes a little as they were too loose and were creaking. The rims are basically Kinlin 270's, so they are decent.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

jshdc said:


> Had 3 out of 4 wheels fail... Front wheel bearing tolerance was off necessitating resetting the bearing play after each ride, and 2 rear hubs cracked causing the wheel to "taco" in both instances (long walks home). These are inexpensive wheels (M28 Aeros appear to be identical to Performance's Titan wheel - not saying they're the same wheel, but based on appearances...) that are worth less than what you'll pay. John (if memory serves me correctly) at Neuvation was kind enough to replace all failed wheels. Problem is, do you really want to run wheels with a 75% rate of fail?
> 
> Bottom line: Save up and get a get a better wheel.


Not sure what is meant by "resetting bearing play after each ride" since these use (like many higher-priced wheels) cartridge bearings press-fit into the hub. 

"Save up & get a better wheel"??? As I have posted before (inc. pics) I own 2 sets of more expensive Ksyriums (Equipe & '06 SSC-SL's) but find my Neuvation R28aero's (3,200+ trouble-free mi) to be overall better wheels. They require less maintenance than Mavic's set up (plastic freehub bushing), & and are clearly more aero than the SSC-SL's. The SSSC-SL's are a bit lighter for long hilly rides, but otherwise I ride the Neuvations.

BTW- Opinion might be taken more seriously if not your 1st post.


----------



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

I had both rims on my R28 Aero 2s crack around the eyelets after maybe 6,000 km. The freewheel mechanism also required very frequent service to prevent it from creaking really loud.

I weigh about 135 lbs and don't race. And I never broke a spoke.

After the rims cracked, I hung them up. My skin is worth more than a set of decent wheels.

Replaced with a set of 24/28 spoke handbuilt wheels.

I think they are a good company, but I'm not a fan of their wheels.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

It's like Ii said earlier, older Neuvation wheels seemed to have issues. Since my '09 M28 Aero3s, I haven't had any issues.... This includes many thousands of miles of road riding. I've raced on them the last two years and planned to do so this year. Next year, I am considering going with the R28s. Their wheels have improved drastically over the years. I'd say go for them.


----------



## MongoEric (Aug 18, 2011)

Two points here, my Neuvation experience and how to use forum feedback. 

The more important point is that forum feed back is too small a sample to make a purchasing decision on something like reliability. Luckily, we have roadbikereview.com review section. Neuvation M28 aeros have 128 reviews and a high rating. Clearly in a widely purchased product some will have a bad experience but statistially that is to be expected. Just because there are some bad experiences doesn't mean the product is bad, it may just mean that the product is popular. 

For my own experience, the rim on my Neuvation M28 aeros developed a crack near the spoke hole and was warranteed. I should note that it was after 2500miles, I weight 240# and ride in northern Vermont on some rail trails and dirt roads. Neuvation was incredibly fast in getting me a replacement wheel. Also, they told me that my usage was outside their recommended ranges and should look at getting different wheels. 

I purchased (not yet received) some Peter White wheels 32f/36r Velocity Deep Vs on Ultegra hubs. Should be good.


----------



## J-dubya (Jun 23, 2010)

My R28SL's have been solid if not stellar. A couple of years ago, I shifted into the spokes and busted my Lemonds Ti der hanger -- the wheels were fine after a little true. I broke a spoke on the drive side just two months ago. Replaced it with the extra provided, and back on the road without incident. Great wheelset, even better bargain. Oh yes, my Vittorias can be a bear to get on, but I can do it in the field without tools. Dealing with Neugent is straightforward, he is a standup guy.
jws


----------



## typ993 (Apr 27, 2007)

One odd issue I ran into with my Neuvation R28's (an SL5 and an Aero4) is that the nipples completely seized and I couldn't true the wheel at all. This happened to not one, but two, wheels, a front and a rear. If this happens again, I'll be looking for other wheels.


----------



## Rudbike (Mar 26, 2012)

*M28 Aeros-Cracked Rims*

Bought a set of M28 Aero clinchers in early 2010. Just discovered cracks around several nipples on the front and rear. I weigh in around 180 but I am not currently competing, so just fast training rides. Not high mileage on the wheels. I used to build and sell custom wheels, and have built wheels for the US National team in the 80's. The M28s are smooth. but the rear would tend to go out of true near the weld favoring the drive side. I would expect more mileage before having to replace the rims. Neuvation states they only offer a $60 plus shipping per wheel rebuild outside of any warranty (their wheel protection plan extends their warranty 1 additional year). At a little over $200 for the set new, it was a deal at the time, but the price of even doing my own rebuild stings with relatively little mileage on the wheels. Did have a front spoke break last year at the nipple, but that is not uncommon for me.


----------



## classicroad (Apr 28, 2012)

I used a pair of R28SL and I have been a happy customer. I even used it for cyclocross and never had any problems. 

One time I crashed during a race, and totaled my front wheel. John Neugent sent me a new rim, at no cost, even though I had signed up for his replacement program.

If I were on a tight budget I would not doubt for a second to equip my bike with a pair of Neuvations.


----------



## Dan RC (Jan 14, 2013)

I agree 100%. Having ridden on these wheels for 4 years, I can honestly tell you they don't hold up. Truing necessary in first few months and rim eyelet cracks inevitable-just a matter of time! No way could I go 2 years without problems. The high speed descent that is so dangerous I experienced first hand, no laughing matter. As I have used the newer supposedly improved rims, no difference same problems!!! I am absolutely perplexed by the other positive comments, especially by the bigger riders.


Hooben said:


> I had a rear hub crack on me on a really gentle spin at low speed. The entire wheel tacoed out and brought the bike to a screeching halt. Luckily I wasn't on a descent or in a crowd when it happened. Sure, they replaced both wheels right away, but I had lost my trust in them. I quickly sold them on ebay. In my years riding, since 1983, I have never seen a wheel fail like that.
> 
> That being said, many have said that the wheels are now stable and trustworthy. I can't seem to ever buy some again. Most of my rides are in crowds, fast, and on perilous descents. There's no way I'm ever going to trust one of those wheels again....no matter how easy it is to replace a damaged or defective wheel. But that's just me.


----------



## Dan RC (Jan 14, 2013)

Platypius,

I wanna back you up on this one. I think you get what you pay! Those that say they ride these for several years without truing, and or problems I find this very hard to believe. Mine would not go 6 mos. before needing attention. I year and the eyelet cracks appear and multiply. I have one on the rear now 12 cracks-riding it would be suicidal!


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

I have the R28 SLs. I haven't had them all that long, perhaps 5 months, and I use them exclusively as a night training wheel. No cracks, but the issue I do have is how flexy they can be when out of the saddle on steep grades above 10%. If the tolerance between my brake pad and rim is small, I will feel that rub. I have no such issue with my other wheels. 

That said, I like the ride characteristics overall just fine and they were over-the-top inexpensive when bought on sale - perfect for my goals.


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

I raced and trained on them for a couple years. I had issues with the rims cracking at the nipple eyelets. Had the rims replaced once under warranty. Then again at my expense maybe a year later.

So in my experience, you get what you pay for.

That said, I probably just needed more spokes. Then the durability would have likely been much better.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

That's pretty normal for the Neuvation wheels. They tend to give out in a year or two and it is the rims that start cracking around the nipples. Had this happen on all my rear Neuvation wheels over time. I now have 3 perfectly fine front wheels and no rears. I use other wheels now anyway, so it doesn't matter to me.

I think the people that give the wheels good reviews just don't ride much so they never see the problems with the rims.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

I have two Neuvation wheels, not a "pair" that I bought off eBay. The front is a new but calendar model year old R28SLX. The rear is a slightly used R28SL. I got them both for $150. The front is a 20-spoke, the rear a 24. I have used these since November and about 500 miles. No problems or issues, spokes tight and wheels true. For the price and the actual weight of 1579g with tape these wheels get my thumbs up.

I weigh 195 lbs and have whacked crack hard enough to pinch flat twice.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

jshdc said:


> Had 3 out of 4 wheels fail... Front wheel bearing tolerance was off necessitating resetting the bearing play after each ride, and 2 rear hubs cracked causing the wheel to "taco" in both instances (long walks home). These are inexpensive wheels (M28 Aeros appear to be identical to Performance's Titan wheel - not saying they're the same wheel, but based on appearances...) that are worth less than what you'll pay. John (if memory serves me correctly) at Neuvation was kind enough to replace all failed wheels. Problem is, do you really want to run wheels with a 75% rate of fail?
> 
> Bottom line: Save up and get a get a better wheel.


I saw this also. The bearings are a replaceable (cassette) edit -cartridge, there is no adjustment.


----------



## kokothemonkey (Jul 7, 2004)

I have the M28 Aeros and like them a lot. I have sent the rear back a few times for hub body cracks and other issues. Customer service is top notch from them. I definitely think you should have a few extra wheelsets if you are running neuvations though, because it's online only, and the percentages that you will be sending them back eventually are pretty high.

However the price increase is troubling. It makes it harder to justify going with an off brand when you can get ultegra 6700 or shimano rs80's for just about the same price. Plus on top of it all, BWW and quite a few other players have just as good of wheels now for about the same price. 5-8 years ago it seems like it was a lot harder to find cheapish wheelsets compared to now. Not a clear answer but I would recommend them with the above caveats.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

YMMV obviously. I've had the M28 SL version since 2008 and the wheels have been good for me. The MUT is smooth and I'm a pretty mellow rider at 155#'s. Mine aren't high mileage wheels because I rotate between 3 bikes, they get about ~800miles/year. They've been trued twice. These have a long way to go to the Mavic MA40's that go back to the late 80's which I still ride. Now that's been a durable wheel.  

As kokothemonkey mentions, there are many competing wheels at this price point these days. Neuvation has consistent customer service reports so in that regard it is good.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Okay, this is my third post on this thread and pretty much an update. Now I'm in my forth season of racing crits on my M28 Aero 3s. These wheels have been stellar. I just had them inspected again, and no issues. Hubs have been inspeted but I haven't even had to replace the cartridges yet. Not sure why but with close to 12,000 miles, it's an amazing feat!! I use them occassionally for training rides and group rides but these are my main raceday wheels. Sounds crazy, but I'm not going to risk destroying my 404s in a crit- those are reserved for road races.These wheels are cheap enough to abuse and not be concerned. However, after having two faulty back wheels, this one has lasted all of these years with very little maintenance. I would recommend them to anyone looking for a good quaity low cost wheelset. Also, as previously mentioned, customer service is second to none. I'm fluctuate between 190-195 lbs now and these wheels won't quit!!


----------



## joe99 (Nov 14, 2012)

Customer service is great, but I broke 2 spokes on 2007 wheels (forgot the model) they are the same wheel as Prformance. Same factory and specs. 
I am 240 lbs. but I have a hand built Mavic-Ultegra-32 spoke wheel from 1995. It's still good and true and i use it as a replacemnt whenevr my fancy wheels break. 
Think on that.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

joe99 said:


> Customer service is great, but I broke 2 spokes on 2007 wheels (forgot the model) they are the same wheel as Prformance. Same factory and specs.
> I am 240 lbs. but I have a hand built Mavic-Ultegra-32 spoke wheel from 1995. It's still good and true and i use it as a replacemnt whenevr my fancy wheels break.
> Think on that.


Funny you mentioned that. I the last rear wheel I broke was a 2007 model and I was 242 lbs at the time. Howver, as I mentioned, the 2009 and newer models are a bit more robust in hub design... which probably explains why mine have lasted as long as they have.


----------



## joe99 (Nov 14, 2012)

I also broke a 20 spoke rear Bontrager rim off my Madone 5.5. 
I knew it was weak- or maybe I'm just so strong?!?


----------

